
Oregon’s air quality is so hazardous that no one knows what it means for health - d4mi3n
https://grist.org/climate/oregons-air-quality-is-so-far-beyond-hazardous-that-no-one-knows-what-it-means-for-health/
======
d4mi3n
This one came to me via a friend. Western OR and parts of CA clocked around
700ppm over the weekend, which goes well beyond the EPA’s air quality scale
that tops out at 500ppm (“hazardous”).

How are people dealing with this? I’m near SF where levels have been around
200 ~ 250ppm and it’s been just miserable—and I have respirators and air
purifiers handy!

~~~
novok
Do you have an air quality monitor to see how effective your air filter is?
Mine with the windows closed is able to filter the air to clean levels

~~~
d4mi3n
I have yet to make such an investment as good air monitors are fairly
expensive, but I’m hoping to get a few indoor monitors from Purple Air (~$200
USD).

What do you folks use?

~~~
novok
I use something like this handheld air quality monitor. It's been close enough
and useful enough to figure out how well my filter is working:

[https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000312301074.html?spm=a2g0o...](https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000312301074.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.37c13648L2Gy2g&algo_pvid=9e24c17f-5d44-40e7-89d5-81c943cca0ae&algo_expid=9e24c17f-5d44-40e7-89d5-81c943cca0ae-21&btsid=0bb0624616001459071324782e0b16&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_)

------
aeternum
Title is somewhat misleading as we have seen air quality this bad in China.
The US embassy in Beijing has recorded AQI > 700 in 2013 for example.

~~~
bigiain
[https://www.sciencealert.com/sydney-air-soars-to-12-times-
ha...](https://www.sciencealert.com/sydney-air-soars-to-12-times-hazardous-
levels-under-toxic-blanket-of-bushfire-smoke)

2,552 here last bushfire season... :-/

------
TheMblabla
Does anyone know how long wildfire season normally lasts in OR/CA?

~~~
JuliusPullo
this time around? until the marxists take over.

~~~
Can_Not
it really does seem that anyone who offers a valid solution to the problem
gets labeled a "Marxist" because of "Doing literally anything? Who's going to
pay for it???" kneejerk hysteria.

~~~
JuliusPullo
No, is because the antifa-blm marxist are setting the fires. Direct and
coordinated arson. Time to pay attention.

~~~
TheMblabla
Isn't it fun to say things when you don't justify them? Let me try..

Stalin is back! running around starting fires with his gender reveal parties!
Wake up sheeple.

~~~
Can_Not
Leaks revealed famous world reviled Marxists Ellen Denegeneres and George Bush
conspiring to send funds to sleeper cell deep state arsonists! Is the Bureau
of Land Management planning to abort your children??? Watch this Tim Pool
video, all the evidence is there!

------
Mountain_Skies
It's even worse when layered on top of a respiratory pandemic.

------
throwawaysea
And the main problem driving Oregon’s wildfires is a lack of forest management
leading to dense fuel buildup: [https://katu.com/news/on-your-side/lack-of-
forest-management...](https://katu.com/news/on-your-side/lack-of-forest-
management-allowed-fuels-to-accumulate-expert-says)

